# Heat or mucus plug?



## Jocelnlee (Oct 10, 2013)

She is a first timer and we are net sure if she is even prego or not, her udder appears to be normal and I am very new to goat raising.....I have no idea what this is hahaha, I do know its not a worm!!


----------



## smiley (Jan 1, 2014)

Did you breed her? If so, how long ago?


----------



## Jocelnlee (Oct 10, 2013)

I did not breed her, she was a rescue goat that was in a mixed heard at all times, we got her at about 10 months old (in September) so we assumed she was bread, and her latest due date would be middle of February.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

It kinda looks like heat discharge to me..??? But I'd keep a close eye on her and watch for udder development


----------



## Jocelnlee (Oct 10, 2013)

How long can they loose their plug before labor?


----------



## Jocelnlee (Oct 10, 2013)

Bump


----------



## mountaingoats12 (Dec 30, 2013)

Is she showing other signs of heat like tail wagging, crying and peeing frequently?
Does she seem to have an udder developing?


----------



## Jocelnlee (Oct 10, 2013)

No udder development but the other day she was wagging her tail and flirting with the weather but no discharge


----------



## Jocelnlee (Oct 10, 2013)

I just went back out and looked at her and its kind of the color of mucus like us humans get when sick, lol, I have no idea what I'm doing or looking at!


----------



## smiley (Jan 1, 2014)

I suspect it's heat. Look for more mucous and flirting. A goat can lose its plug up to two days before kidding. If you really need another sign, feel the ligaments just before the tail head. They will feel like rubber bands or very loose before kidding.


----------



## Jocelnlee (Oct 10, 2013)

bump :think:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably heat


----------



## Jocelnlee (Oct 10, 2013)

Anyone else? I was hoping for a baby......now I want to take her to a breeder but I don't want to waste the money......ugh

















This is her a few days ago


----------



## EandEBoersWV (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks like a heat discharge to me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Heat.


----------

